# Is heat from metal radiator hose hot enough to melt wiring?



## SG1 (Sep 24, 2002)

I just had some modifications done to a vehicle and I noticed that the installer ran some wires that are touching (actually resting on) the metal portion of a lower radiator hose (this is on a truck). Is this dangerous? Will the heat from the metal hose (I think it is a long thermostat housing) be hot enough to melt the wires?? There is antifreeze/coolant running inside hose... is this good enough to offset the heat?


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

All riding conditions are bad and should be avoided. You should try to eliminate the riding condition with zip ties or by re-routing. If it cannot be avoided, use a wire loom cable cover like BMW uses. You can buy these at Radio Shack or Home Depot. Or in cheesy colors at places like Pep Boys.

In general, no, a radiator hose will not melt wire insulation unless the insulation is really soft and/or not made for engine bays.


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

The heat most likely won't be a problem but chafing might be...


----------



## SG1 (Sep 24, 2002)

Jon + Tang,

Thanks. I am concerned because the wire is touching a metal portion of the lower radiator hose (where the rubber hose turns into a metal hose on the engine block). I think I will go the zip tie method later today but I do not think there is enough slack to do it..


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Cheap PVC wire insulation is generally rated for 100C or so, but since the lower hose is where the cooled coolant flows, it should be OK, even if the hose did get up to the coolant's full temp (which it shouldn't). I agree that it's still a bad idea (and a crappy installer).


----------

